# Heart worm test?



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

My new vet requires that a heart worm test be done each year before he will issue heart worm medication.
Can anyone tell me what this entails and if it's necessary?
I have been giving Kofi Tri-Heart Plus every 45 days.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

It is a blood draw. I do have mine tested yearly for peace of mind. I treat with cattle liquid ivomec about every 1- 1 1/2 months from May-Oct, rather than monthly throughout the year here in western PA.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It needs to be checked yearly because no matter what the preventative method you use it's not exactly 100% effective. So there's a very small risk that even on preventative your dog can still contract HW disease. It's a very simple blood draw, at most we just need 1ml of whole blood, often times it's just a drop. I do it every year and recommend it to anyone who lives in an endemic area.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky is almost due for his, but since I give him his HW preventative every 45 days, I can stretch it out to every 1 1/2 years before I have him checked. I'm kind of dreading it, because it because I know they will want to give him his vaccines, and he had his last ones at a year old. I'm not planning on giving him any more (except rabies) so we will have to go into that whole issue with them, just to get the HW check. We give HW preventative year round down here and Rocky gets Interceptor because he is allergic to Heartgard or any of those types.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Chowder, OT but vets are getting used to the fact that people are getting keen on the fact that their dogs don't need their vaccines after a certain age. I have a lot of people who use my vet my mother included and a friend with a pup just over a year old and they both told my vet that they were no longing giving them their vaccines only the rabies and he didn't blink an eye.:biggrin:

I think you might be surprised by your vet's reaction.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I get my dogs tested for heartworms annually. When I take them in for the test, if thats all I have done, they don't charge me for an office visit. They just charge for the test. They don't even need to see the doc.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> I get my dogs tested for heartworms annually. When I take them in for the test, if thats all I have done, they don't charge me for an office visit. They just charge for the test. They don't even need to see the doc.


That's a good idea. Maybe I'll just call and ask to see if I can just have the test done.


----------

